# Scissoring the legs- problems



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I have been grooming my minipoos for about 8 months now. I do a decent job but I still am having trouble getting the legs right and scissoring them well. I tried scissoring them, I tried lightly clipping them and then scissoring. Does anyone know of a video that is detailed and lengthy that demonstrates how to properly do the legs?? It is not possible for me to ask a local retail groomer to let me what them, even for a fee, they just won't do that. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Back comb back comb back comb! Make sure the hair is as straight as possible! This video is very helpful


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

What exacfly is the problem? I set longer legs with a SOC then fluff the hair up & out then scissor off the stragglies. Tbink of scissoring as a "dot to dot" puzzle. Front legs often the paws or bevels are done 1st then scissor straight down from elbow to your line. Hind legs many more dots to connect since all the angles.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

*Scissoring*

Fluffyspoo thank you so much for the video!
3 dogs,what is an SOC?
I think my problem might be that I don't get the dried leg into a perfect fluff before I start to scissor. I dry the legs after the body and the dogs just seem to move a lot at that point. Should I clip the leg and then scissor, or just scissor? Thank you both for your help.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

*Fluffyspoos Thank You!*

Fluffyspoos- I just watched the video, some places twice! It was extremely helpful. My minis' legs never look like that after the bath. I think I will dry them first and focus on them. I learned a lot during the video. It was great! Thanks!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

The video is really helpful. I've been trying to drum up enough courage to do Callie's body and legs and this helps. Do I need a long pair of curved scissors? If so, how/where on the body do I use them?


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the video - very helpful!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

SOC must stand for "snap on comb".

I havent seen this video, but the title seems like what youre looking for:

https://jodimurphy.net/shop/fragile-handle-with-care-copy/


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Yup sorry, SOC does stand for Snap on Combs. They are great to set length & then use your comb to comb up your hair & then scissor to even. One does NOT need curved shears if one doesn't want them. I do not use curved shears very often & when I do use them I end up putting them down & using straights. I guess it is how one learns, I learned with straights only. I keep buying curves to see if they work for me but they don't, I only have 2 small pairs for feet rounding & 1 longer pair for my Poodles only but again every time I start to use them I just end up putting them down & correcting my groom with straights.


----------

